# 

## V00D00People

> ,     ,       2202       .    50        49  14      .     -,    ,       . -,  ,     ,   ,    - , , ,      -     .      ,   ,  ,          .

       , : "    !"

----------


## admin

> , : "    !"

       (      "").

----------


## nickeler

,

----------


## aneisha

*nickeler*, !
 -    .       ,    . ,    , , ,    .
  ,              "Ĳ"

----------


## Vampiria

, .
           "   ,    ",    "    ,     ?".
    ,         ,    "" .
      ""   ,           .
   .

----------


## aneisha

,   ......

----------


## Mr.Kronko

, ,  -    ,  ,   .        .         -      .
 ...           ...  ( +     -  );
  ?   (     )   ...
     , "  ",          ?????
!!!       : --.                :   (        ,   ),  (    )    ,    ,   '  ,    ..
        ""
               ,

----------


## Odo

> (      "").

            . 
 , ,

----------


## aneisha

...
 ?     ...
     ,      .

----------


## Odo

> ...
>  ?     ...
>      ,      .

  , .,        ,            ,             .    , ,             ,

----------


## aneisha

.  ,  ? 
  ,           .

----------


## Odo

.    ,  ,    :     ,    ,  ,   ,  ,       ,  ,    .   .    ,    ,     ,   , ,      ,    ,    ,      .      .          .         ?   

> .  ,  ?

  ,  ,    ,     . 

> ,           .

   Β, , ,      ,      . ,    ,     .

----------


## aneisha

> .    ,  ,    :     ,    ,  ,   ,  ,       ,  ,    .   .    ,    ,     ,   , ,    ,    ,    ,      .      .          .         ?

    ,         ?      ,   .         ?   

> Β, , ,      ,      . ,    ,     .

        ?
    .    ,    .

----------


## nickeler

2Mr.Kronko: +1  !    !       ,   .     (  ).    , ,  ,  ,    볺,    . 
   ,    , , .     . 
  .

----------


## Odo

> ,         ?      ,   .

  ,            ,      .    ,        ,   .       ,    ,  . 

> ?

        ,    

> ?

   . 

> .    ,    .

  ,     ?

----------


## aneisha

> ,            ,      .    ,        ,   .

   .        .          .       . :      ()    .  ,      " "   ,  - (   )    )))))   

> ,

    .      ,   ))))    

> ,     ?

        . Ϻ , ,    .     )))))

----------


## nickeler

,   򳺿     ,   ,  , ֲ!   " ,    ".       (   )    .   ,    ,         .  ,   " ". ,      " ",   ,               .    , ,     ,    . 
,   :
":    !   ,   ...!    ,   !"

----------


## Odo

> .        .          .       . :      ()    .  ,      " "   ,  - (   )    )))))

           .  ,   . ,          ,      .   , ,     ...  

> .      ,   ))))

   

> .

    ,    - . 

> Ϻ , ,    .     )))))

     ,        ,      򳺿  -      .      .

----------


## aneisha

,       .   .
       .    ,          "  .      "      .

----------


## nickeler

2aneisha: , !  ,   !?       ,    ""  .       ,       "",     "".    ? ͳ  !   ! 
     !

----------


## Vampiria

쳺  .         ,   .             "-"  ,       ,         .       ,   ,      (     ,       ),       .
    ,  ,     .
       .    " ".         ,   '       ,               , . 
        .

----------


## nickeler

2Vampiria:     !    !    "".     -?       ?    " " ,   ? 
         ,      .      , ,  ? 
   "" .   " ".   ,     " "  .  ?     .

----------


## aneisha

.    , . 
ĺ,     . 
        "  -     "

----------


## nickeler

,   ,   . ,     .  ,  ,   ,   .   ,       .      ,    ,   ,   . ,   ,      ,      .     ?    ,    .      .

----------


## Odo

> ,       .   .

          ,    ,      . 

> .    ,          "  .      "      .

      ?   

> 2aneisha: , !  ,   !?       ,    ""  .       ,       "",     "".    ? ͳ  !   !      !

  ,   .

----------


## nickeler

http://blondie.ru/    "     ⺺", -
http://www.pokazuha.ru/view/topic.cfm?key_or=802509
  ( ) http://antiblonde.clan.su/forum/4

----------


## Odo

,    !        ,           ,   ,     .    ,      .            : " ,    !             .    .    !  ,  ?". 
  ,           ,    ,    .   

> ,   ,      ,      .

  ֳ,      .

----------


## aneisha

. 
   ? ....
  ,     . 
      ...
     .
   .   ?   
   ,      .   .  ,         .

----------


## nickeler

:    ,         .    ?    .
    ,        .
     .
  "" .   ,     . ,     .   "",    (   )    ,    .       " ",     " "
     "  ".  ...

----------

.        . ͳ  ,     , -    (   ),  .  ,   ,      ?(   ,         )    ,         .

----------


## admin

> . 
>    ? ....
>   ,     . 
>       ...
>      .
>    .   ?   
>    ,      .   .  ,         .

     ... ,   ,     / ,   ""  - .

----------


## nickeler

2 :  , ,   .  .     .

----------


## admin

> .        . ͳ  ,     , -    (   ),  .  ,   ,      ?(   ,         )    ,         .

   , ,    ...    .            ,  aneisha  nickler - .    Uksus,   ,    !!!

----------


## aneisha

,     .   ,    .   .     . 
   ))))        )))) 
,   ͳ.      " . , ,  . ͺ,      .  . -.

----------


## admin

> ,     .   ,    .   .     .

       .  *aneisha*,  ?

----------


## aneisha

?
 ?
ͪ,     ...........))))))))))))

----------


## Odo

> .        . ͳ  ,     , -    (   ),  .  ,   ,      ?(   ,         )    ,         .

   -?

----------

:     " "   " " +       ,  ,  .    2.

----------


## nickeler

!!!!   ! ,    ,    ,    .    -  .    !   .

----------


## Odo

> :     " "   " " +       ,  ,  .    2.

  ?

----------


## admin

... г .
   ,   ?

----------


## Odo

> ,     .   ,    .   .     .

            ,        ?     ,   .     ,        ,    ,     .      ,      . ,    .

----------


## rust

: 
"    ,   ."

----------


## aneisha

.    .  " . 
            . 
,          .     ,  .   .         .   . 
    ,   ,     .
      ,     .
 "" -    ,             .       "".

----------


## Odo

> .    .  " . 
>             . 
> ,          .     ,  .   .         .   . 
>     ,   ,     .
>       ,     .
>  "" -    ,             .       "".

       ?       ?

----------


## aneisha

. 
         ,      .
  (,   .   ) "       "

----------


## Odo

> . 
>          ,      .
>   (,   .   ) "       "

     ,    ,   . ,     ""      ,        - ,   ,       ,   ? 
  :

----------


## aneisha

,        - . 
    ,  .
,   ,     .      .   ?))))))
,    .  ,    .  
-,     ,         ?           ))))))))) 
ǲ:   ,    ,      ....

----------

?        ,     .    .       ,  ...
   ,     ....--.   ,   ,  ?    뺺,  , . 
  -  ,       .

----------


## Odo

> ,        - .

  ,  "",   ? 

> ,  . ,   ,     .      .   ?)))))) ,    .  ,    .

    ?  ? 

> -,     ,         ?           )))))))))

   ,    : "  ,     "  , .         ,    ,          ,            .      ,    . 

> ǲ:   ,    ,      ....

    .  ,      . 
 !    ,  ?   

> ?        ,     .    .       ,  ...

       ,   ""        ?

----------


## aneisha

,    ?

----------


## Odo

> ,    ?

  ,  ,   ,   ?          ,         ,  ,    ?

----------


## aneisha

,    ?

----------


## Odo

> ,    ?

      : 

> "" -    ,             .       "".

   

> .       ...

   

> ...       ,    . ,    , , ,    .   ,              "Ĳ"

   "Ĳ"       ""     : " -. Ƴ.  ."    ,      ,          ,    -  . 
  : 

> .    , .

   , , ,     .

----------


## nickeler

,   -    ()

----------


## aneisha

.       .     .          ,     
      .     .   ""     .     "",   ?
      .        .       -   ,  ,   -

----------


## nickeler

,   ,     "",    ,   ",    (   ĳ),      ?
 ""    ,     .         .     "  " (  , ),             !

----------


## admin

> ,   -    ()

   

> .       .     .          ,

      ?

----------


## Odo

> ,    ?

   

> .     .

   ,    ""  "  ", ,   ,  . 

> .

  ,    . 

> .   ""     .     "",   ?

  ֳ,     ,       ,        .

----------


## nickeler

*Admin*, !!!!!   !???

----------


## Odo

> ?

      

> .       -   ,  ,   -

      ?      ?   ,   ,     ,   .  , .,  ,  ,     ,     ,    ?    ,       ?      ?

----------


## nickeler

*Admin*,     ,       !   ! -!

----------


## Odo

,      볺 ?     .    ,     ,  : " ?"            .   ,   .            ,      : " ?".       ,  .       ,      ,       ,             . Ƴ,      ,  , ,        ,     .        .         .

----------


## aneisha

.    .*  " .* 
            . 
,          .     ,  .   .         .   .  *    ,   ,     .*
      ,     .
*""* -    ,             . *      "".*  
       ?   

> ?      ?   ,   ,     ,   .  , .,  ,  ,     ,     ,    ?    ,       ?      ?

       ?)))))))))))))))) 
  ,     .
        ?
      ,     .           ͳ)))))))))))))))

----------


## admin

> ,     .
> *""* -    ,             . *      "".*

   ,    "" .   

> *Admin*,     ,       !   ! -!

    ,   .

----------


## nickeler

*Admin*, ,  ...-!      ( , ...),     .   !  ,  !   -   .  ! 
  ,    .    (   ,    ...  )

----------


## Odo

> .    .*  " .*              . ,          .     ,  .   .         .   . *    ,   ,     .*
>       ,     .
> *""* -    ,             . *      "".*        ?

    ,     (  )     .    ,    .     ? ,  ? 

> ?))))))))))))))))

        ?   

> ,    "" .

    ,     .   

> *Admin*, ,  ...-!      ( , ...),     .   !

    ?

----------


## nickeler

:    ,      ,    ,  http://citytoys.ru/articles/278.html

----------


## aneisha

> ?

   ,    - .      .

----------


## nickeler

=> http://www.mooqla.ru/news-n-press/

----------


## Odo

> :    ,      ,    ,  http://citytoys.ru/articles/278.html

    ⳴   ? 
The original Barbie was launched in March 1959

----------


## Odo

> ,    - .      .

   

> Odo       ?      ?   ,   ,     ,   .  , .,  ,  ,     ,     ,    ?    ,       ?      ?         ?))))))))))))))))

      : "     ?))))))))))))))))"?

----------


## aneisha

.
    .

----------


## Odo

> .
>     .

   

> ֳ,     ,       ,        .

      ?

----------


## aneisha

> ?      ?   ,   ,     ,   .  , .,  ,  ,     ,     ,    ?    ,       ?      ?

   

> ,      볺 ?     .    ,     ,  : " ?"            .   ,   .            ,      : " ?".       ,  .       ,      ,       ,             . Ƴ,      ,  , ,        ,     .        .         .

   

> ?

   

> ֳ,     ,       ,        .

    ,        .

----------


## Odo

> ,        .

        ""  ""?  ,    : "ֳ",    .   ? 
     ?   ,  " "?  ...   

> .
>     .

    ,   ,      ""

----------


## Mr.Kronko

> ?       ?

      !    ?
(  ... )

----------


## rust

... 
   ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*rust*,

----------


## aneisha

> ,   ,      ""

     .       .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

,  ,            ,      ,      
 ,      ,   ,    .
   ,  " -   "    ,   ,              .  
 ,    ,  ,    ,   .      :    ,  ,  ,  .            "",     .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Mr. dUSHA*,  +1

----------


## V00D00People

.      (   ). 
    ?:))     
  " ",    .

----------


## Uksus

...      ? 
         .
 ,    ,        ))
 ,     .     ,      ,       ,    .  ,   ,  .     .   ))  ,  .    "  "   ,  ,    ,      "".  ,     " "    3 ,     5        .       ,  "". ,  , ,  ,          쳺,   ,  ,      ""         )) ,          .       .    ...    ,     .
 ,        .    ,   ""  ,   򳺿 ,  ,       , ,       .

----------


## Def

.   ... ,  ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ...      ?

  **:      

> "     -      .      : " ,        .   ,  : ", ,  - ".    .        ,  .       -  ".         .      ,     -      . , ,        .   : "     .     ,            . "

   
       "  "       .. ,       .   ,             .

----------


## V00D00People

**:     

> .

  ,  ,   -   :)

----------


## admin

> ,  ,   -   :)

  ҳ "  ..."

----------


## aneisha

( ) ..
,       . 
  -  .

----------


## kobieta

,    -  ...
    .       ,  ,    .  ......   - Ĳ  !  ,  .    - ,  ,  ,  ?!!!
 ,      ,   - Ĳ -   , , ,    .   ,  .         !    !!!!      ... -  !!!   -  !!!!!!
  ... 
? -  ,     ,     . ...   - ,   " .
    -  ... ..   .     ,   ,   ,  ... ..,  . 
      ,    -   ,    .   -   - !   .      .      .
,   ,        ⳿ ,     ,      .

----------


## admin

.

   .

ͳ  ,
 ,  , . 
-, 
 , 
 ,   ! 
-, 
 , 
   ! 
 :
    ,
     !..
 ,    ,
,   ,
  ! 


    !.. 
  ... 

    .

----------


## 23q

,  ))
  ))  ))

----------


## Odo

> .       .

   ,  ?   

> -  .

     

> ,   ,        ⳿ ,     ,      .

     , .    -      .   

> !    ?
> (  ... )

   , .     ,     : "   ,     ".   ,               ,          - .   

> .
> 
>    .
> 
> ͳ  ,
>  ,  , . 
> -, 
>  , 
>  ,   ! 
> ...

  +1!  ? 
  ,   ! ǳ,            ,       " " ⳿. ,                         .

----------


## Uksus

*Odo*, ,   ,             ?   , ,   ,   ,   ,    -  ,    - ?

----------


## arizel

,           ""

----------


## nickeler

,      ?   ,   80%  "" - . .          ,     ,      .    - .
   ,  ,   ""   ,     Mr.Dusha  ...

----------


## Odo

> ,      ?   ,   80%  "" - . .          ,     ,      .    - .
>    ,  ,   ""   ,     Mr.Dusha  ...

   ,     , ,   .
   

> *Odo*, ,   ,             ?   , ,   ,   ,   ,    -  ,    - ?

  ֳ .   

> ......   - Ĳ  !  ,      ,   - Ĳ -   , , ,    .   ,  .         !    !!!!      ... -  !!!   -  !!!!!!
>   ...

          ,          ,   - .       ,        ,         ,    ,      -.

----------


## kobieta

> ,          ,   - .       ,        ,         ,    ,      -.

  --!!!!  ...    .. !!!!!
     ,     !!!!   !  !         -   !       ,         . ,  ,  , ".       - "!

----------


## Odo

> --!!!!  ...    .. !!!!!
>      ,     !!!!   !  !         -   !       ,         . ,  ,  , ".       - "!

       ᒺ

----------


## nickeler

*kobieta*, +100!        .    ,            .  ,  㳿!      ,          .  ,  !

----------


## aneisha

,  ,       ". 
"        .    ,  ...
     - .....
,     ,  ,  ,    ( , ) -  ,   .
,       .   , - ,   -    .    . 
ͳ +100

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,       ". 
> "        .    ,  ...
>      - .....
> ,     ,  ,  ,    ( , ) -  ,   .
> ,       .   , - ,   -    .    . 
> ͳ +100

   ,      ,    .      ,  ,     ,     .  ,      ,  : "           ". 
  .

----------


## nickeler

http://flirtmag.com.ua/art/5/205.html

----------


## Odo

> http://flirtmag.com.ua/art/5/205.html

   

> ,    , ** ( )         ,      ,   . **     (    ),     (      ),       ().   (),  ,    (),       ,      (. ).          .

   ,      ,

----------


## nickeler

.
  :  ,   !       .

----------


## Odo

> .
>   :  ,   !       .

     ,      ? 
    :

----------

*̳ * . ³

----------

